# Kein Login nach Openvz Wheezy Template Erstellung



## jogy (17. Sep. 2012)

Hallo!
Habe nach dieser Anleitung ein Debian Wheezy Template erstellt -> 
How To Create A Debian Wheezy (Testing) OpenVZ Template | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials
kann mich jedoch nicht einloggen. (vzctl enter 777)
Woran kann das liegen? Ich habe alles so gemacht wie beschrieben.

Gruß,
Jogy


----------



## jogy (17. Sep. 2012)

So, bin jetzt etwas weiter und habe folgendes gefunden:
OpenVZ Forum: German » Nach bash update vzctl enter Problem
Bug 1812 &ndash; vzctl enter <VEID> hangs with bash 4.2
Ist also ein Bug inder vzctl. Jetzt habe ich versucht, vzctl selbst zu kompilieren und auf die Version 3.3 zu bringen.
.configure lief ja noch gut durch aber ein make brachte dieses Ergebnis



> xml.c:5:27: error: libxml/parser.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
> xml.c:6:25: error: libxml/tree.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
> xml.c:7:30: error: libxml/xmlwriter.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden
> xml.c:49: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘find_child_node’
> ...


----------



## jogy (17. Sep. 2012)

Jetzt habe ich mir jetzt einfach die fertigen Binarys 


> vzctl-3.3-1.x86_64.tar.gz
> vzctl-lib-3.3-1.x86_64.tar.gz


hier ->
Download/vzctl/3.3 - OpenVZ Linux Containers Wiki
heruntergeladen und in die entsprechenden Verzeichnisse kopiert.
Der Login ist jetzt auch in Wheezy möglich.

Gruß,
Jogy


----------

